# Ridge Road Station Layout



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Its been about a year and a half since the closing of Ridge Road Station







. The store had an enormous G gauge layout that was disassembled (I believe by the Genesee G Gauge train club) and moved somewhere in the Rochester, NY area. I wonder if anyone (Scot Lawrence?) might have any idea where it is now or when it it going to be reassembled. Just curious.


-Kevin.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too! 

Chas


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

The layout has beeen dissaembled. It was built such that it could not be moved without almost complete dissaembly. The club has retained many of buildings, bridges etc. These are used at our setups at the Greenburg show, Monroe County Fair and the RIT show. I have made RTV molds of some of the buildings to preserve the art work of Peter Todd. Some of the track has been sold to club members. Some "modules" have been sold to the Garden Factory in Gates, NY. They have a great Christmas Layout. It is as large if not larger the RR Station. 

If in the area these are great shows to visit, Especially the Gargen Factory(free).


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

adir tom- Thanks for the information. I knew the layout was disassembled but never heard what became of it. Sounds to me like it is no longer one complete unit. Rather it is in pieces. I was hoping that it might stay together and be reassembled in a railroad museum or something. Still glad to hear that it has survived. I'll try to check out the Garden Factory display around the holiday season. I'll be in Rochester for the annual RIT Tiger Tracks train show in December. 

Chas- Hey, man- where have you been? Good to see you posting, again. It's been forever since you've been here. 


-Kevin.


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Kevin, 
to make a short story long. A benefactor purchased the train from RR Station to go in the NY Museum of Transportation with assistance from The club. But after purchase the threshold became too high. The club would have to own the setup, refurbish it, man it during museums open hours and pay insurance for public viewing. The refurbishing would costst thousands. The club then attempted to donate it to any non profit who would referbish and maintain it. No takers could be found in or out of state. Storage was an issue as there was a flat bed truck of 'modules'. the club was forced to completely disassemble the setup. It kept most of the buildings. sold a few modules to the Garden Factory and track to members. This was a great dissapointment to the club as they wanted to have it setup in as Peter Todd had built it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

As Tom said, basically only one chunk of the Ridge Road Station layout has survived intact..the "Gold Mine" module, which was the mine directly in front of you as you entered the "train room" at RRstation:








The mine is on the top of the hill on the right side of that photo..and "gold" spilled down the hillside.
that piece will be incorporated into the Garden Factory layout, which operates every Holiday season (Thanksgiving through New Years)
at the Garden Factory store in Gates, NY (West side of Rochester)

Photos from Garden Factory from last year:

Garden Factory Railroad Slideshow 

I will post some new photos from this year, with the RRstation module in place, once it opens in a few weeks.

The club attempted to save it all, we jumped thought hoops trying to make it work! but logistically it just didn't work out.
in the end, it was too big, not made to be portable, and we just couldn't find a home for it..
But we have all the buildings! they are being used in club displays, which is a nice bonus for the club..
and that one module survives, which should look great incorporated into the Garden Factory layout.

Garden Factory Webpage 

Scot


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Man!!! I would have built a room for that layout!! I used to also go there to see new products in person. Miss that store. Really good people. If they see this, God bless!! I hope the family and friends are all good.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Trains are running at Garden Factory! 
open a weekend earlier than usual..
the former Ridge Road Station "Gold Mine" module is now incorporated into the Garden Factory layout..
it has a "new front" than it did before, but it still looks great..
Two photos from November 17, 2012:



















The ore cars are filled with "gold"! 
These two were just quick "grab shots"..I only had a few minutes to hang out today..
but in the upcoming weekends I will take over trains to run, and post a few more photos of the layout and the Gold Mine..

Scot


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Man!!! I would have built a room for that layout!! 
Yes, but would you have paid the riggers to stabilize it, crane it through the roof onto a wide flatbed, and take it round to your place?

_A salutory lesson to us all - try to make your layout easily dismantleable. Not portable, but at least think about how you would chop it up and take it out the door in pieces. _


----------

